# More Pocket Holes?



## MacAaroni (Jul 9, 2020)

Recently started my first ever wood project, decided on a pretty simple computer desk design. It's made from 3/4in Birch plywood.

The question i have is, should i put more pocket holes for the main legs and the shelf legs? Not really sure how much strength each pocket hole adds and what is or isn't enough depending on the size and weight. I have 4 pocket holes on each of the insides of the main legs and 2 pocket holes for the shelf legs at the top and bottom. Should i add more between the current holes? Or maybe add some on the outsides? (I have a 2in overhang on the main legs and 1in over hang on shelf legs, so the pocket holes won't be too visible on outside if i do that)

Below are some pictures of the design of the desk i made in sketch up and the current amount of pocket holes i have for the legs. If you have any other pointers or things for me to be aware of, feel free to share, thanks!


----------



## Ranger652 (Jun 16, 2020)

More pocket holes will not help. Add a back panel or a larger strecther. That desk will fold like a house of cards.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Yep, it'll hold until you put a load on it and then it'll collapse sideways.

As has been said expand the back stretcher or add a 2nd one, wider (a foot or so), lower down.

Don't just rely on screws, use glue too, but glue or no, it's going to fold without more strength against wracking.

Nice work so far.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I would put a back on it.

Cleats are stronger than pocket screws.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

+4. Larger back stretcher..much larger.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Little bit bigger back stretcher and put a solid wood face frame on it.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Mac, another thought for the lower case build that will give you more strength in the case work.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

What others said…..

Think about those pieces of furniture you try to drag across a carpeted floor, the process which tries to rip the item apart. Adding supports to stop legs (and your sides are the legs) from moving in or out keeps the piece from becoming fire wood.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Adding a additional lower brace to the back would help. If your placing the desk against the wall, build the desk as your plans call for, but I would add a pegboard or 3/8" beaded plywood paneling sheet to the back.https://www.menards.com/main/search.html?sf_categoryHierarchy=&search=pegboard+paneling+sheets. Just cut to size and nail in place with 3/4" or 1" nails. No different than you see in in store bought shelves.


----------

